# WD's "Base of Operations" OCC



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, use this thread for OOC posts, rules qustion, etc.

Base of Operations Recruiting RG ICC OCC


----------



## Ilium (Apr 1, 2008)

Ha!  First IC post! 

I'm looking forward to this.  Should be fun.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 1, 2008)

Question, How long have we know each other and who do we work for?


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 1, 2008)

"Humanoids" evokes fear and curiosity about as well as "wooden spoon" does.  What are we actually talking about here?  Goblins?  Dwarves?  Gnolls?


----------



## Ilium (Apr 1, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "Humanoids" evokes fear and curiosity about as well as "wooden spoon" does.  What are we actually talking about here?  Goblins?  Dwarves?  Gnolls?



 I'm thinking "not dwarves".


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Question, How long have we know each other and who do we work for?



It is a playtest. I would say you worked together for some time. The church of Pelor sent a paladin and a cleric on the request of the local high priest Lorren. You both used your contacts to aquire help. Collan knew two half-orcs from another adventure, an Jarek knew awizard and a soldier from his past.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "Humanoids" evokes fear and curiosity about as well as "wooden spoon" does.  What are we actually talking about here?  Goblins?  Dwarves?  Gnolls?





			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm thinking "not dwarves".



Hey, you are right   
It sounded most like orcs and goblins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

I will give those in need riding horses.

*Question:* Would you prefer to let me roll for you, or do you want use Invisible Castle?
(I will make some rolls in secret, like spot and listen, in both cases.)


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe the story flows easier if the DM makes the rolls.  But I also know not all players like to do it that way.  I vote for the DM to make all the rolls.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am fine with DM rolls if you wish...it doens't matter to me either way.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll flow with DM rolls. Hey, crit happens, right?


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 2, 2008)

DM rolls for me too!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll like you to roll the dices. Better that way.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 2, 2008)

Same here.  PbP is slow enough without waiting for people to coordinate their rolls.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, I will do the rolls. Give me an OCC with your mod if you want to use a skill.

Like

(ooc: tumble 1d20+5)

or

[sblock=ooc]tumble 1d20+5[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh man, Voda, EXCELLENT roleplaying of a low Int attribute! Man, I don't think I've heard anything like that since, well...

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0051.html

I think I'm really going to grow to like Toruk.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, hey, good sir DM - with the advent of the new Ranger combat styles under the houserules, I trust that you won't mind me swapping Arrak's style to the Mounted Archery / Mounted Hunt / Ranged Hunt / RBA style? I want to get your OK on this before screwing around with the Rogue's Gallery entry. Hey, I'll swap Rapid Shot for +2d6 damage anyday. Psh, an extra 1d8 for a -2 penalty and a full attack? Heh, I think not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Oh, hey, good sir DM - with the advent of the new Ranger combat styles under the houserules, I trust that you won't mind me swapping Arrak's style to the Mounted Archery / Mounted Hunt / Ranged Hunt / RBA style? I want to get your OK on this before screwing around with the Rogue's Gallery entry. Hey, I'll swap Rapid Shot for +2d6 damage anyday. Psh, an extra 1d8 for a -2 penalty and a full attack? Heh, I think not.



The combat style change is fine, you hadn't used your old one, yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Oh man, Voda, EXCELLENT roleplaying of a low Int attribute! Man, I don't think I've heard anything like that since, well...
> 
> http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0051.html
> 
> I think I'm really going to grow to like Toruk.




Thanks! I appreciate that ^_^


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

@Bhilbo: I will wait for Collan's reactions/words until evening. Than I will continue the conversation.
Welcome back   

@all: Some good roleplaying out there.   
The (dice) action will start after leaving the town at the latest.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright, let's get to bed so that the slaughter can commence.  Man, I haven't kicked in the door in a WHILE!


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 10, 2008)

Ready to go when everyone else is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2008)

@Bihlbo: Corrected initiative.
@Kenku17: You forgot to use your dodge feat. Power attack damage with a two-handed weapon is x2, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry for my rather short postings. RL happens


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 15, 2008)

no worries!


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 16, 2008)

Voda I don't want to condescending, but there is now way you character is picking up a dire boar.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Voda I don't want to condescending, but there is now way you character is picking up a dire boar.




Mellubb is right.

From the SRD:


> Dire boars grow up to 12 feet long and weigh as much as 2,000 pounds.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 16, 2008)

Heh, I was waiting for somebody to say that. Cool thought, though. Oh, yeah, I was going towards decapitation with a nice sword stroke, but I suppose that will have to wait.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a slight warning, the following chapter will emphasis roll-playing. Now begins the true RULES playtest.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

Edited my posts


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

Lord Slaw: Are you still in the game?

At the others: Should I wait longer or NPC Arrak?


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, maybe NPC Arrak if he doesn't post till tomorrow.

In the meantime, how far away is that javelin?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe NPC Arrak if he doesn't post till tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, how far away is that javelin?



I will assume it is in range of your spell (I like your idea).


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Finals are over, and I'm back. In black. Or at least dark grey... You know, never mind. Let's get down to business!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to have you back. But post something like this in advance, please.

If you like, I can edit my post to include your actions.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Nah, you covered me pretty well. And yeah, if I'm able to post in advance, I will in the future. Thanks for your understanding! Oh, and no worries, I'm not going to dip out of the game without advance notice. If I'm gone for a few days, it probably means immediate business somewhere without a computer to access. I should be able to post a warning, but, if not, then NPC'ing Arrak is fine.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 25, 2008)

There!  I think we're all finally inside.  Time to smite some orcs!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> There!  I think we're all finally inside.  Time to smite some orcs!



As I understand your actions, Paldon is still outside waiting with a javelin in hand. Toruk hold it open, but never stepped through. Warren was pushed to not through the portcullis. Jarrek holds the portcullis until everyone is inside.

Outside:
Paldon
Toruk
Warren
Jarrek

In the tower:
Collan
Arrak
Reggie
Orcs


----------



## Ilium (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm.  Should have read this before I posted IC.  I'll still wait for everyone to get through, regardless.


----------



## Ilium (Apr 30, 2008)

Just want to let you guys know I'm still here and paying attention.  Just waiting for everyone to be inside and word from WD that Jarek can act again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

Im inside, or at least that was what I mean when saying "advance to the front line"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Im inside, or at least that was what I mean when saying "advance to the front line"



You posted this action after round 4. Next round you will be in on the front.

I only wait for Kenku before I post an update.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Doors are so confusing...


----------



## Ilium (Apr 30, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Doors are so confusing...



 Yeah.  I can't wait 'til we hit 10th level and just teleport everywhere.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, doors are the player direst foe.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 30, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> You posted this action after round 4. Next round you will be in on the front.
> 
> I only wait for Kenku before I post an update.




I had posted my turn for the round yesturday...but now that I know that Im not in, I may need to adjust it...was Arrak able to lift the door, or is it up far enough for Paldon to slide under?


----------



## Bihlbo (May 3, 2008)

I can't tell you guys how glad I am this week is over.  I feel like a wrung-out rag.  I should be posting more regular this week.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2008)

Has anybody seen Mellubb/Warren? The character is still at 3 HP.


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2008)

Are we dead?  I hope people aren't waiting for me?


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 12, 2008)

I'm still here, and I'm assuming that I head upstairs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2008)

I have troubles accesin ENworld latley, so I miss much all that happened


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I have troubles accesin ENworld latley, so I miss much all that happened



Sorry everyone. I had the same problems running ENworld


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2008)

I've been seeing some slowness myself, lately.  Hopefully it will shake itself out.


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 19, 2008)

Well, I guess summer won't be as free as I thought it would be. I recently got a part-time job, and that, coupled with physical training for future military service, plans with friends and family, and various other external activities, mostly on a very chaotic schedule, aren't going to leave me with a ton of time off. And any time that I will have off will be abrupt, chaotic, and in places few and far between. As such, I don't think that I'll be able to give this game (or any game, for that matter) the attention it deserves, and I thought it would be the polite thing to do to give the heads up, so as not to leave anybody in the lurch.

This and the above paragraph will be posted on all PbP games I am currently in - the below note is a personal one.

I really was having a ton of fun with this game - lovely, classic D&D action, simple and to the point. Arrak was a fun character to play, and I loved all of your characters, as well ('specially Toruk - keep it smart, buddy ). I hope that this game goes on well without me, and WalkingDad, fun houserules - I hope they work out, since I might use a few from time to time.  

Anyway, I might be seeing you guys around - one day, time permitting, I might get back into PbP. I'll be around the boards, so see you soon!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

Good luck, see you soon. I will make the others miss your character...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2008)

oh toruk only half orc now, who will teach capital letters to toruk now?

Hope you come arround some time soon, luck!


----------



## Bihlbo (May 19, 2008)

Good luck with everything Slaw!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

Okay everybody. Wehad a posting shortage (at least a little my fault) and lost a player (not my fault).

I would like you to make a decission what doing next and than proceed with the ICC thread.


----------



## Ilium (May 20, 2008)

I thought we were going to go up the stairs, along the wall and into the next tower, then basically sweep through all the parts of the place that don't involve us getting eaten by monster dogs.  If we have the luxury, we'll shoot the dogs in the courtyard from the safety of the wall.

Does that sound right to everybody?

EDIT: Just to clarify, Jarek would never suggest such a cowardly tactic against worthy foes, but against simple dangerous beasts, there's little honor or glory to be gained anyway.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 21, 2008)

I could be wrong about my assessment, but I had gathered that this was the situation:

The courtyard is guarded by something that slightly resembles dogs (maybe dire wolves or blink dogs?).
The walls are patrolled by more orcs, and the only reason we didn't rush the dog-like-things is that those orcs could have pelted us with arrows and raised the alarm.
Therefore, we're going to attack the orcs on the walls. These "sentries", once eliminated, won't be able to raise the alarm when we head down into the bowels of the keep, which is undoutedly where the rest of the orcs are located.
So if this is oll korrekt then the ones heading up the stairs are going to rush *one* sentry while the rest of us guard the bottom of the stairs from the gatehouse. Once that is accomplished, as long as more orcs aren't coming at us, we'll move across the walls to take out the other sentries up there. If attacking the one sentry alerts the rest of the orcs, those of us on the ground can attempt to pick those off while the folks who are on the wall get back *down the stairs* to a defensable position.

I'm fairly certain that if the ones on top of the stairs keep going without us, we'll end up with a TPK. But, how we deal with that will largely be decided by the upstairs fight's result.

Bottom line: we just don't have enough information yet to plan out an attack. We're going to strike and see what happens.  And I'd kind of like to get started on that.


----------



## Ilium (May 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about Mellubb?

Perhaps we need a replacement


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything about Mellubb?
> 
> Perhaps we need a replacement



 His profile shows his last activity on May 13, so I don't know what's happened with him.  Given that Lord Slaw is definitely out (at least for a while) I think recruiting another player is reasonable.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

Ok, I will make a new thread to recruit a new arcanist.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Still searching!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2008)

Up to the top!


----------



## hornedturtle (May 25, 2008)

Hey, the battle sorcerer looks fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

*Roll Call*

Just a little roll call. Who is still there and wants to play?

(@hornedturtle & rhun: anwer, too! If you still want)

Already answered:
hornedturtle / battlr sorcerer
rhun / conjurer
voda vosa / barbarian
Ilium / paladin

pending:
Bihlbo / cleric
Kenku17 / fighter


----------



## hornedturtle (May 28, 2008)

Hello, yes i would still like to play.  How would my character be integrated into the story?  Captive of the Orc's in another tower, or running away from something up to the gate they just went in?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2008)

Toruk here.... Toruk thinks...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> Hello, yes i would still like to play.  How would my character be integrated into the story?  Captive of the Orc's in another tower, or running away from something up to the gate they just went in?



The first. But don't be afraid, you will get your equipmentnack soon.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

I'm still in. I've just got to update Rowan's gear, and he should be ready...if I can't get to it tonight, it may be this weekend, if that is alright?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

That should be alright. Things tend to move sloly in PbPs. And you get your equipment after your first encounter


----------



## Ilium (May 28, 2008)

Still here.  Sorry for the absence.  It's been a holiday week-end here in the states and I've just been crushed at work.  I will post something relevant tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 28, 2008)

I'm in !!! ;D


----------



## Ilium (May 29, 2008)

Let's charge!   I vote we go along the top of the wall to avoid the doggies and into the next tower.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

Shall we wait a little bit longer for kenku?

The charge will be easier with a fighter  

I will soon post in the IC thread.


----------



## Ilium (May 29, 2008)

My righteousness will protect me!

Or maybe it would be better to wait for the fighter...


----------



## Ilium (Jun 4, 2008)

WD, I'm confused.  Where is/was warren when he got killed?  I thought we heard the scream from outside the tower, in the courtyard, but I thought all the PCs were in the tower?

I haven't posted because I'm so confused!


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

i thought the horse was outside the tower, not in the courtyard but on the otherside, and that is where they went to look.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 4, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> i thought the horse was outside the tower, not in the courtyard but on the otherside, and that is where they went to look.



 Ok, but I thought we all got inside and dropped the portcullis.  Did Warren never make it in?


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

No he made it in but apparently the horse was left outside and they went to go get it.  Oh and Mela is Arrak's horse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> No he made it in but apparently the horse was left outside and they went to go get it.  Oh and Mela is Arrak's horse.




This.

And:


			
				icc post said:
			
		

> Tower
> Before you proceed with your plan, Arrak insists to looking for Mela. Warren and Reggie volunteer to assist...
> 
> As the other wait for their return, Toruk hears a muffled scream from the outside, than... nothing


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Let's charge!   I vote we go along the top of the wall to avoid the doggies and into the next tower.




I will agree with this if you guys geel like attempting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> I will agree with this if you guys geel like attempting.



Good you are still here. Missed you in the roll call.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't want to let it die, either.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2008)

chaaaarrrrgggeee!!!!


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> After hiding the body, Paldon, Toruk, Collan and Jarek move to the next tower. Like a miracle, they seem to be unnoticed by the orc sentries. (ooc: light sensitivity + no ranks in spot    )
> 
> Standing before the door to the upper part of the tower, th small group plans their further tactics...




This is what I was waiting for. I didn't understand what characters were still in the game, where they were, what was going on, etc. Having a full list is helpful. It would also be nice just to get a recap of what's going on so I don't have to read three pages of stuff. 

For now though, I'll just go with the flow and see what happens.

Can you players do me a favor and somehow indicate your character's name and class in some fashion in the next few posts? I want a chance to refamiliarize myself with who is who. It's not always easy to remember that Toruk is a half orc barbarian, for example.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry for the slow posting.  I was out on Friday and things were crazy over the week-end (plus I've been sick).  I know, "yada yada yada"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2008)

Recapitulating:

Arrak and the Warren got utside, and were ambushed. I think it could have been the dwarf, since he used a bow and warren was hit by a poisoned arrow, like his horse. And Arrak, well I don't know, there were no clues. 
After that, we decided to get inside again, and take the second tower, where we found two prisoners.  Now, some noise is coming from the stairs and we are ready to chop heads.
I put something like "The half-orc says" or "The barbarian ..." just not in the same post.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 10, 2008)

Arrak used a bow as well.  The horse could have been shot as a way of covering his tracks.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the updates everyone!!

So Collan's logic here is that if we fight off some orcs in this tower and we've let these captives free, the orcs might kill them thinking we're in cahoots. If we ignore the captives during the fight then the orcs won't make that connection, and therefore the captives will stay safe till we fight off the orcs. Besides, those captives could be bad guys, we don't know if we can trust them not to stab us in the back during the fight.

If I were an orc who always had adventurers coming into my keep to rescue people I'd dress up some of my friends as trojan horses.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 10, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the updates everyone!!
> 
> So Collan's logic here is that if we fight off some orcs in this tower and we've let these captives free, the orcs might kill them thinking we're in cahoots. If we ignore the captives during the fight then the orcs won't make that connection, and therefore the captives will stay safe till we fight off the orcs. Besides, those captives could be bad guys, we don't know if we can trust them not to stab us in the back during the fight.
> 
> If I were an orc who always had adventurers coming into my keep to rescue people I'd dress up some of my friends as trojan horses.



 I don't know if I'm that paranoid 
But we definitely need to deal with whatever's coming up the stairs before we take time to free people.  Unless Jarek and the other tank-types can hold the stairwell while somebody else releases (or at least un-gags) the prisoners.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm that paranoid
> But we definitely need to deal with whatever's coming up the stairs before we take time to free people.  Unless Jarek and the other tank-types can hold the stairwell while somebody else releases (or at least un-gags) the prisoners.




I can use Bulwark to slow them, which I think I will. It will mean I will be standing right in the center of the door to the stairway(or just into it) but it will help slow the orcs down.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> Arrak used a bow as well.  The horse could have been shot as a way of covering his tracks.




Arrak was a PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a half orc too! I can't rise any doubt against another half-orc. 
But a sneaky dwarf with a bow sounds like far more treacherous. Think! he is short, and has a bow!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in the IC thread. I will post this evening/night (european time).


----------



## Ilium (Jun 11, 2008)

Kenku17 said:
			
		

> I can use Bulwark to slow them, which I think I will. It will mean I will be standing right in the center of the door to the stairway(or just into it) but it will help slow the orcs down.




Sounds good but I'm not going to look very brave issuing challenges from behind you.   Can we stand side-by-side?  We can cover the room's entrance better that way anwyay.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> But a sneaky dwarf with a bow sounds like far more treacherous. Think! he is short, and has a bow!



Yep.  He must be the bad guy.  Ya can't trust anybody cowardly enough to use a missile weapon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delays in getting Rowan's character sheet posted...everytime I try I get EN World error messages lately.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like we're sitting this one out.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2008)

Sheesh, I hadn't thought of that. A couple rounds of combat might mean a week or so of you newbies not getting to do anything but mumble, "Skoo uoo drrry ulf!" It should have been me to think of that, since I was the one what decided to leave em bound.

WD, what do you think about revising things? If you think it's a good idea I can re-write my posts to reflect the change.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

It's ok to me that you left us bound.  I just hope the encounter isn't CR'd for 6pc's insted of 4.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

Rowan can sit bound for a couple days as needed. However, it should be blatantly obvious to the party that he is not an orc. His small build and hairy feet probably give him away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Perhaps you can use the moment the orcs regroup to free the others?

Perhaps their equipment is near, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

@Rhun: Augment Summoning is no wizard bonus feat.

You should have 28  (6 + 3x4 + 10)
Max Hp first level, than half die (d6=3) +mods (con mod etc.).


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

Never mind, looks like I made it out.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> @Rhun: Augment Summoning is no wizard bonus feat.




It isn't? Damn. Can it be a Conjurer bonus feat? 



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> You should have 28  (6 + 3x4 + 10)
> Max Hp first level, than half die (d6=3) +mods (con mod etc.).




Thanks, I'll get that noted.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 12, 2008)

can't you just make Augment your 3lv feat ans spell focus the 5th?

err...no that wouldn't work either


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

I will allow it this time. It should be on the wizards list. Like Eschew materials.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

I was waiting for Illium and Bihlbo. I will continue in 8h, choosing the actions of their characters, if they don't post before.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm ready to go


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry I didn't realize you were waiting for me.  My last action was starting to free one of the prisoners.  I was waiting for the "He's free, what's your action" post. 

So.  Is he free and do you need an action?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, sorry for being unclear.

But I deleted the 'bound and gagged' next to the halflings intiative


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 16, 2008)

Collan's frustration is all tongue-in-cheek.   
I'm not that gloomy about the situation.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry for being unclear.
> 
> But I deleted the 'bound and gagged' next to the halflings intiative



 Ah.  Then Charge!


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 16, 2008)

how is the chest sealed?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> how is the chest sealed?



Just posted this in the IC. Nothing a good swing with an axe, hammer etc, cannot remove.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 16, 2008)

Door to the courtyard?  I thought we were still upstairs.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> Door to the courtyard?  I thought we were still upstairs.




A great reason not to be the first one out the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> Door to the courtyard?  I thought we were still upstairs.



Open it and look out   
(spoiler: it is a high platform overlooking the courtyard (it is also on your map:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4169522&postcount=124 ))


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah, good.  Maybe we could go out there and shoot the doggies and anybody else in the courtyard without getting killed.

Jarek, of course, would never suggest such a cowardly course of action.  That's why this is the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Rowan is more than happy to dedicate his spell casting to killing/detaining orcs. He should be fairly good at it.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd so take the Toruk in a fight, let's just hope it doesn't come to that.
(On second thought he has a lot of hp :\ )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2008)

and a lot of hp draining greatsword.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 17, 2008)

WD, I have a question about skills used in your house rules. The house rule says "Use the easy skill mechanic (here)"

Should we use the first or the second? "Maximum Ranks, Limited Choices" or "Level-Based Skills"?

I'd originally used the second one, but it looks like everyone else has actual skill ranks, so I changed my character sheet. Also, I'm glad to see that Concentration in the rules you're using is wisdom-based instead of constitution.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

The first, sorry for the confusion.

Good to hear, that you like my change to the concentration skill. I only fear it puts the WIS casters into advantage.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, as a cleric, Collan is supposed to be able to do things like running down a flight of stairs to deliver a heal spell instead of standing in the back with the wizards. It's why clerics get good armor proficiency. So it makes sense to me!


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, Rhun, neither of us took any blasting spells.  I figure that my arcane blast should do enough damage but it's still surprising.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> Wow, Rhun, neither of us took any blasting spells.  I figure that my arcane blast should do enough damage but it's still surprising.





Rowan is a conjurer...blasting isn't his thing. I kind of figured that as a battle mage, it would be Feather's thing.


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 19, 2008)

Yah I didn't get many spells known. (only 1 2nd level spell)


----------



## Ilium (Jun 19, 2008)

That's ok.  You guys make with the finesse/buff/control, let the meat-shields make with the smiting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope I will get the first round up today or tomorrow. Still wriggeling with the map.

Mini poll:
Sould we start with the combat and you get a better map in the second round?




			
				Kenku17 said:
			
		

> (OOC:never mind on putting together the explosive if Toruk is bashing the door. If Paldon has a target Feint and Strike. Do you want IC rolls for me?)




(I think you menat to type 'from' and not 'want to roll IC for me'.)
Yes, I think this makes the game faster. The other players can more easily react on your rolls.
(If you roll a crit, they don't waste a description how they attack the same guy.)


----------



## hornedturtle (Jun 19, 2008)

Charge! (aka I'm all for starting now)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm fine for starting combat right now as well.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm happy to make a saving throw, but I thought we were going to use the attack vs. target-number mechanic.  I have target numbers on my character sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

Oops

forgot my own house rule...

Update will come a bit later.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool.  Jarek's Reflex target is 15.

Man, I forgot how handy it is to be a paladin.  My fortitude target is 20!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Cool.  Jarek's Reflex target is 15.
> 
> Man, I forgot how handy it is to be a paladin.  My fortitude target is 20!





Divine Grace is a great and underrated ability, especially for a properly built paladin with high charisma.


----------



## Kenku17 (Jul 5, 2008)

Voda, all I can say is that was some insane rolling...its too bad the 20 was burned on the confirmation(unless I understand it wrong)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2008)

It was like that, I couldn't believe my eyes. I wasted a 20 on a critical confirmation! I... I'm out of 20s now! *Cry*


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to that map 

How can we go about finding out, as a group, what we need to use to kill these trolls? I've seen groups go down because they didn't know how to ever end the fight with these things.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2008)

Toruk will cut and cut and cut. Its all he knows, the rest is up to you. =P


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

As you are alredy level 5, I will allow an int 10 check to realize their vulnerability against fire (Collan has already succeeded).

More infos on a good know nature check.

Will soon upload an excel map. jpg at evening GMT+2.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry for not getting a map up 

But I had a oral exam today and was a 'bit' occupied. (Succeeded with best grade in the case of interest )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, tomorrow starts my one week vacation. Hope I see you all next week again.

Game on!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

hornedturtle, I hope only feather is so destructive to other characters, and not her player...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, specially with Toruk. He would cut her down in two with a blow, should he know her thoughts. He's quite a reckless guy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey VV. Does Toruk stands up in round 2? If yes, he risks AoOs. Or does he stay prone, taking a -4 on hit and melee AC?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2008)

If he scores the critical hit from the ground, he will stay prone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, you do. I will update.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, I'll edit my previous post to make Toruk attack from the ground


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

I still need an action for Rowan to complete the round.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, we're fighting a *HYDRA*!! 

Who's next? What's going to happen to Toruk the punching bag and the rest of us not-so-lethal desperate heroes? What're we waiting on?


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bihlbo said:


> Hey, we're fighting a *HYDRA*!!
> 
> Who's next? What's going to happen to Toruk the punching bag and the rest of us not-so-lethal desperate heroes? What're we waiting on?




Im actually wondering if im going to be a punching bag soon, although, this is also making me wonder if I should bag the flanking bonus and backup and use one of my stat potions I have stowed...Who are we waiting on actually?

Oh, I remebered to sub this, so I will do my best to keep my OOC here.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2008)

Toruk is dyeing! This is so cool, I want to see what happens next!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

We are waiting for Rhun, who is online at the moment. If I don't see a post in the next hours, I will let Rowan repeat his last rounds action.

Toruk's d@mn crit... Next time the hydra will not hesitate...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel like a punching bag, I've been rised twice and twice stroke down. Butl in the midtime, Toruk used his sword like a chopping maching.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 25, 2008)

Did folks miss my post where Collan healed Toruk for 20 points?



Bihlbo said:


> As the warm light of dawn passes over Toruk, Collan grunts and tries to lift him back to a standing position.
> 
> ooc: CMW cast defensively for 2d8+5=20 hp of healing.




Anyway, YAY good job killing the thing!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2008)

Uh I missed that one. 

Yess it's dead!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

My nice big scary monster 

Tough choice:

- Give you a break to rest (first time!) and waltz through the BigBadEvilGuys.

- or let them attack you in your sleep.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Can we attack the BBEGs in their sleep?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah that please!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks to all who supported Toruk by XP. Toruk's foundation for the big hulking uncomprehended children is growing each day thanks to your contributions. 

One of the funniest characters I've ever played.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody still here and playing?

Where do you rest?

---------

We are nearing the end of the adventure. One final map to go...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm here...I'm personally for pushing on and dealing with the BBEGs...Rowan has used a lot of spells up, but I think he should have enough for one more encounter.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 29, 2008)

Im here...Id say back at the Keep...I mean, if we have most if not all of it controlled it would make good sense to put the fortification to good use.


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 29, 2008)

Where to sleep has always been a confusing issue for me. While on the one hand it doesn't make any sense that a group of adventurers would work their way into a castle, kill a giant monster, then lean a chair against the doors and get a full night's sleep, it's still a genre trope. The game is built around the idea that people go adventuring in a dungeon and when they need to rest up before killing the BBEG they sleep a full uninterrupted 8 hours. It's pretty artificial to me, but that's the system.

So if we're playing a more realistic game, I'd say we pack everything up we can, take a hydra head as a trophy (because realistically that thing is _invaluable_) and hoof it back to town. After selling everything off and getting repairs and healing we kick back with some tankards at the tavern and sleep in the next day. When we're up and around we give a report to the authorities, see about replacing our lost party members, and plan to get an early start the next day.

Because if we leave the keep at all, how long we leave it makes little difference. Realistically, the orcs or whoever is running the place is going to take a few hours to set traps, call in some reinforcements, and get ready to expect us to return to finish what we started. We'll likely have just as hard a time getting through less bad guys, and we'll be back where we started - we need to get some rest before dealing with the BBEG.

But, unrealistically, and more D&D-esque if you ask me, we just sleep in the Hydra's room for 8 hours and then continue hacking and slashing our way through the joint. It really just depends on what kind of game you want it to be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

You are right. Just hit the sleep button. Fun for the win!

No to the hydra head. The beast was extraplanar and just dissolved.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, Toruk sleeps anywhere.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

The wraith had no treasure and the room contains no secret door. Do you do anything, before you continue?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

I will post an action for Feather, if I get none in the next 2 hours.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2008)

I need a new action for Toruk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I had posted an action, but I don't see it in you round resume.http://www.enworld.org/forum/4497173-post560.html




Yes, but you can't do this action anymore. Take a look at the map. The two magic-users block the way to the enemies.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, but you can't do this action anymore. Take a look at the map. The two magic-users block the way to the enemies.




I tried to keep Rowan to the side...so we'll have to blame it on the other magic-user!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2008)

Toruk bull rushes them to pass through.

Jk, delay action until Toruk has a path to go inside.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys know that you can freely pass through a square occupied by an ally, right? No one is blocking anyone. 

I'll tell you what, wasting a scroll for the purposes of merely draining 1 of many spells off the bad guy, that sucks.  But at least I haven't yet made it clear to the bad guys that Collan is a cleric. 

So, I have a good idea of what to do next, but a lot is going to happen between now and when Collan gets to go. I'm going to post his actions after Toruk  has responded to the undead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, they do block. You can go through their squares, but next are enemies. And two small-medium creatures cannot share a square.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Actually, they do block. You can go through their squares, but next are enemies. And two small-medium creatures cannot share a square.
> 
> Did I miss anything?





Nope...you are dead on.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed that bad guys were in the way.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 20, 2008)

Whats the hold up for me bashing in a zombie head?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

Rhun is MIA. I will proceed tomorrow, even without him. Sorry for the delay. Been a bit occupied lately.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

@hornedturtle: How is Feather using the wand? Use Magic Device?


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 21, 2008)

WD, all Feather has to do is point and "use".



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Spell Trigger*: Spell trigger activation is similar to spell completion, but it’s even simpler. No gestures or spell finishing is needed, just a special knowledge of spellcasting that an appropriate character would know, and a single word that must be spoken. Anyone with a spell on his or her spell list knows how to use a spell trigger item that stores that spell. (This is the case even for a character who can’t actually cast spells, such as a 3rd-level paladin.) The user must still determine what spell is stored in the item before she can activate it. Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.




Since she is a level 5 sorcerer, she is capable of casting 2nd-level Sorc/Wiz spells. Since Command Undead is a 2nd-level spell on her list, she knows all she needs to know about using this wand.

Was that what you were wondering about?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2008)

It ts about the cure, not the command.

From horned turtle:


> *Eternal wand*
> From page 265 of the eberron campaign setting on eternal wands, "An _eternal wand_ holds an arcane spell of 3rd level or lower with a maximum caster level of 6th. Unlike a traditional wand that holds 50 charges, an _eternal wand_ allows any character who can cast arcane spells to use the spell contained in twice per day."
> 
> Cure light wounds is an arcane spell on the bard spell list. I realize that i should have made sure that eternal wands were ok to have before i made my character. They are also in the magic item compendium. And discussed here Eternal Wands, Are They Worth It? - Giant in the Playground Forums




Me:


> The houserules are here .
> 
> The game will be level 5, 9000 gp, 28 point buy, no evil characters.
> Max Hp first level, than half die (d6=3) +mods.
> ...




I hate the glitch of healing arcane casters with bard spell healing eternal wands!

Also from my houserules:


> Bard: Use the marshal.




There is no spellcasting bard class or bard spelllist.

(Bards need a CL of 2 for 1st level spells, and the wand needs to be priced that wa, even if allowed.)


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 22, 2008)

I understand now. That's tricky. Looks more like the wand must be a divine wand since the bard spell list doesn't exist, in which case it would certainly necessitate a UMD check. Luckily the DC isn't debilitating (if Feather were trained in the skill she could take 10 on the roll and succeed, as long as she's not in combat of course). Due to this being a change of what *hornedturtle* understood while creating Feather, maybe there's a reason here to shift skills around.

The Marshall looks neat. I almost wish I'd tried it instead. That's the hard thing about playtests, there's usually too much good stuff to try out for one player to handle! 

So far I like the spontaneous cleric though. A friend pointed out, _"You mean they don't have access to all cleric spells? Doesn't that take away a big benefit to the class?"_ I always thought that the cleric was plenty strong on their own (good armor and saves, very little MAD, gaurenteed role in any party, not horrible in combat, and lots of magic) without the extreme flexibility of being a wizard who never had to find, research, or buy a single spell. This cleric feels a lot more balanced and reasonable to play. I might be running Collan as a forceful, overbearing, arrogant, condescending, self-righteous showboat, but I don't think that the class rules necessarily support him being the focal point of the group any more than the other characters. If he were a meek, polite, selfless, humble servant of a cleric then I think he'd have just as prominant a role.


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't watching the OCC page.  I guess my cure and inflict wands are either just sticks or unusable by Feather.  Your call and I'll post her reaction to nothing happening.


----------



## hornedturtle (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for allowing it but if it's against your rules i'll surive with them both just not working.  It's more fair that way.  I'll play it like this is the first time she tried to use then since stealing them.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Concerning Toruk's moving through zombies*

Bottom line: if Toruk is willing to risk the AoO's he can move past. Given that they are zombies he'll probably be okay. It's too bad Paldon didn't heed Collan's advice when he said:



> Ducking behind Paldon as he rushes the room, Collan whispers to him from behind his high collar, *"If you can get to the orc, I will ensure that Pelor guides your blade true."*




Paldon would have had a much easier time getting there than Toruk, for sure.

*From various parts of the SRD:*

*Moving Through a Square:* You can move through a square occupied by a _friendly character_, unless you are charging. When you move through a square occupied by a friendly character, that character doesn’t provide you with cover.
You can’t move through a square occupied by an _opponent_, unless the opponent is helpless. You can move through a square occupied by a helpless opponent without penalty. 

*Overrun:* During your movement or as part of a charge, you can attempt to move through a square occupied by an opponent.

_My Notes on Overrun Option:_ An overrun grants the opponent an AoO due to you moving into their square, and doesn't protect you from getting hit by the other zombie. However, it would allow Toruk to make two full movements to get to the cleric, if the zombie does not choose to block and if that is the desire. Most likely it will choose to block since it's dumb, and success in this situation isn't that much better than failure.

*Tumbling:* A _trained _character can attempt to tumble through a square occupied by an opponent (see the Tumble skill).

*Tumble:* (DC 15) Tumble at one-half speed as part of normal movement, provoking no attacks of opportunity while doing so. Failure means you provoke attacks of opportunity normally. Check separately for each opponent you move past, in the order in which you pass them (player’s choice of order in case of a tie). Each additional enemy after the first adds +2 to the Tumble DC.

_My Notes on Tumble Option:_ Toruk can't attempt to tumble if he has no ranks in the skill (but it would be worth double-checking the houserules, since this is usually one of the first limitations to go for some people). 

If Toruk were to move to Q13 then R12 he doesn't have to overrun a zombie. It would require a DC 15 Tumble check for the first zombie (despite there being multiple opportunities for that zombie to get an AoO during this movement, it's just one roll) and a DC 17 Tumble check for the second. This would allow him to move, at half movement, to S11, at which point he can continue moving forward at full speed with a second move action, or choose to move somewhere other than S11 in order to flank and attack zombies. Since the risk here is to either get attacked with an AoO or not, with no interferance with the desired movement, this would be the best option.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 31, 2008)

By the way, I'm waiting on the bad guys to go before Collan reacts.


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 1, 2008)

Heh...sorry about not following the suggestion, I missed it, and by the time I moved I was kinda caught behind everyone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. Looks like I'm only able to post from tuesday to friday this month.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 4, 2008)

NPWDWU

(no problem walking dad, we understand)


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey is this game still active, WD? We're waiting on you to post for the NPCs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2008)

yep


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

Toruk is next, but VV is on vacation.

Suggestions?


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 25, 2008)

My suggestion is Toruk power attacks. I think that's appropriate for the character.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2008)

Bihlbo said:


> My suggestion is Toruk power attacks. I think that's appropriate for the character.




Agreed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

Whom? The fallen/unconcious orc cleric? Or the last zombie?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Whom? The fallen/unconcious orc cleric? Or the last zombie?




Wow, did Rowan singlehandedly take out the BBEG with _magic missiles_? LOL!

I would say that Toruk would attack the last zombie.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 26, 2008)

Toruk's mission was to splatter the orc, and other gory details. I don't think a mere complication like the orc being asleep is going to slow him down. Blood must be spilled, and the zombie won't be much help with that. (Besides, CLEAVE)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Any objections, if the end the adventure roll-vise here. We can RP your way back to town and the happenings there, if you like.

Next roll-action will be: *Return to Brighthold Keep*, after I had a chance to update my houserules.


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Any objections, if the end the adventure roll-vise here. We can RP your way back to town and the happenings there, if you like.
> 
> Next roll-action will be: *Return to Brighthold Keep*, after I had a chance to update my houserules.




Well that went well! Umm...question to you. Since this is system playtesting, could I create another character to try stuff out with, or is the difficulty about to rachet up?


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah great! Sure, if this seems like the end of the threat in this place let's get moving. I'm curious to see if you rolling for random encounters, but I am patient for that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

Kenku17 said:


> Well that went well! Umm...question to you. Since this is system playtesting, could I create another character to try stuff out with, or is the difficulty about to rachet up?



I wanted to incorporate some of the pathfinder changes. You could level him up one level and add the new pathfinder class features. Unsure if I will use their skill system.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to let you all know, Christmas is going to keep me pretty busy over the next two weeks, but I'll try to keep up with the game about twice a week.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 25, 2008)

Will continue in the 2nd January week. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2008)

Feliz Navidad, Jo jo jo


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey En World is back! It was broken for many days, huh?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, but it's sort of coming and going, not stable for much time


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2009)

I can finally logon, so I think the issue may really be fixed now.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, it does appear that the boards are more reliable this week. I look forward to WD having time to give us a game update!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2009)

I will try 

But I have some RL problems as well, that shorten my online time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I got a bit more online time. Are you all still interested?

Role call!!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still around and interested WD, though my time is a bit limited still.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2009)

Toruk ready.


----------



## Kenku17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ready and raring to go!


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm absolutely still in!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2009)

New post up! Collan is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2009)

Feather is, and I fixed Paldon's and the centipede's position.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

Paldon is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2009)

*Pc's actions, please.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> *Pc's actions, please.*





Just to clarify: PC's other than Rhun!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't seen Toruk's actions taken place, did I miss something?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just to clarify: PC's other than Rhun!



Actually, because the minotaur is now dead and Rowan has the best initiative...
yes, all PC's.

@VV: http://www.enworld.org/forum/4645614-post675.html
T's action is in the above post.

New action for him, please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

VV, did you noticed my edit above? Need new action for Toruk.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 3, 2009)

I updated my last action. I forgot to roll for the spiritual weapon, which probably hit the hob again for 4 damage.

Also, Feather and Paldon really own in this fight!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2009)

I was away, I leaved a post in T the T secction, seems you didn't notice that.  Anyways, I'll be catching up later today. See ya!


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 12, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I've just posted. I'm confused by the order of rounds.  Really confused.




Surprise round: Toruk gets charged.

Round 1: Toruk splits a hobgoblin in two.

Round 2: Toruk was going to charge, but couldn't, so instead he hits the minotaur.

Round 3: Toruk charges the manticore, based on this post.

Round 4: In this post Toruk says he will lay waste to the manticore. I think WD just missed it.

<Sarcasm> How did Toruk get scared?!? I cast Bless!!! </sarcasm>

WD, please don't forget that Collan's readied action takes place just before the hobgoblin casts his next spell. He hasn't shot his bow yet. I know it's not going to do anything, but it will still affect combat, as it's going to change Collan's initiative order to being just before the hobgoblin. On the other hand, the spiritual weapon does act immediately (at the same time as Collan uses a standard action to ready) and I don't see that mentioned in round 4's update. The spiritual weapon, by the way, will dissappear at the beginning of round 14.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry, got ill. Will post more after head has cleared up completely.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

update next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

Bihlbo said:


> Surprise round: Toruk gets charged.
> 
> Round 1: Toruk splits a hobgoblin in two.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the summarize.
The bow attack didn't hit, but I completely forgot the spiritual weapon. Sorry.

Regarding Toruk: the spell happens before his action and the action is now not applicable.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Initiative issue*

A review:

*Round 4*
Init 20 - hobgoblin acts
Init 19 - Collan's spiritual weapon attacks, Collan uses a standard action to ready

*Round 5*
Init 20.5 - Collan's readied action takes place and his initiative changes. Collan's spiritual weapon attacks.
Init 20 - hobgoblin casts a spell


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2009)

So Toruky is scared? Well what actions can I take?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2009)

You are frightened. 


Frightened is like shaken, except that the creature must flee if possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry for slow posting and delays. Will be better after easter at the latest.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry for slow posting and delays. Will be better after easter at the latest.





No worries, WD. And please accept my apologies...somehow when it gets back to Rowan's turn, I keep missing the note saying it is his action.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 20, 2009)

So, is this game dead?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2009)

Seems so since WD will not be arround in a very long time. Toruk sad.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't give up so easily.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

WD may be back, but it won't be for some time. So I think "indefinite hold" as opposed to "game death" might be a better way to describe it.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 21, 2009)

The last I heard of WD he said things would be better after Easter at the latest - what makes you believe he'll be out a while?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

The fact that he withdrew from all of his games and posted this thread.


----------



## Kenku17 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh...thats sad to hear. Welp, Ill keep an eye up for rebirth at some point as I work in my LEW game. Hopefully it will be sooner than  later.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2009)

After the many stops (of my part) I think it would be best to end this game. You were all great players! Thank you for your patience.

Your Walking Dad


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that WD. But it is good to see you back around.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2009)

Toruk Sad.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Toruk Sad.





LOL. I'm going to miss the antics of Toruk!


----------



## Bihlbo (May 27, 2009)

With WD back, will we see a return of this game?


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Bihlbo said:


> With WD back, will we see a return of this game?




No, he cancelled the game AFTER his return. See post 242 above.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2009)

Sorry again. The story is told, and I apologize for not giving it the deserved ending. If I will start a new game, you all have a reserved slot.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry again. The story is told, and I apologize for not giving it the deserved ending. If I will start a new game, you all have a reserved slot.




Sounds good, WD!


----------



## Bihlbo (May 28, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry again. The story is told, and I apologize for not giving it the deserved ending. If I will start a new game, you all have a reserved slot.




Thanks for the reply and the offer. And thank you very much for running this game!!


----------



## Kenku17 (May 28, 2009)

Alrighty. Definitly thanks for running it, and buzz me if ya start another!


----------

